# Pop-up renovation



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I currently have about 8 heads that span a straight line along the sidewalk to cover the tree lawn.

Side is 88' long and 10' wide.

The end ones don't make it all the way to the corner, so that is what I want to correct, along with upgrading from fan sprayers to rvan rainbirds, unless there are better ones.

Thought is 8' separation 12 heads total. The rvans are 8-14 for coverage, so at 8' separation and a 10 wide space to so the will be bunches


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I did an area almost exactly the same dimensions. I installed popups on 8' spacing with 10' or maybe it was 11' radius, in a line down one side of the strip. Nozzles were Hunter short radius MP Rotators. It's not perfect coverage and not "by the book" for a layout but it works in practice and met some other design constraints (no heads along the road to be driven on and destroyed).


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Exactly, I know it isn't perfect, but it should improve coverage over the fan spray types.


----------

